

Amazon tablet: What to expect from the Kindle Fire - yesreally
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/amazon-tablet-what-to-expect-from-the-kindle-fire/2011/09/27/gIQAYNoJ3K_story.html

======
daniel_solano
I keep on hearing the question: is the Fire an iPad killer? Perhaps it's just
me, but the two devices seem to have very different purposes. The Fire may
sell as well as an iPad, but that doesn't mean it's an iPad killer. Was the
iPad a Kindle killer?

~~~
jonnathanson
I'm concerned that the Fire is getting a little _too_ close to the iPad. It
shouldn't be. That's a strategically scary place to go.

To your point, the Fire needs to be sufficiently different from the iPad. So
different that consumers don't look at it and simply say "So...it's an iPad
without native email?" Or some other rhetorical question to that effect. If
people look at this device and think "iPad, but...", then the game's already
lost.

~~~
technoslut
I think the difference separating the two will be price. I think the customer
will understand that if you're paying only $250-300 you're going to get a lot
less features than the iPad. I could also see the iPad 2 getting a price
reduction eventually.

The Fire (lousy name) strikes me as the first true media tablet. I don't think
Apple views the iPad as just a media device though it has been classified as
such by analysts.

The problem for the Fire may be competing against the Kindle. Many people use
an iPad along with the Kindle because of the e-ink display. Would a customer
spend extra money just so they can play music and video?

------
glimmerung
The Kindle Fire is not an iPad killer. It's a color Nook killer. The two
Kindle models correspond exactly to the two Nook models.

The iPad is a different kind of device. Kindle is a reader. The Kindle 3 is an
electronic book, the Kindle Fire is more like a magazine. The iPad is a
general purpose computer that just happens to be delightfully useable.

There is no basis for the assumption the any one of these devices is going to
kill the other. Many consumers will want both.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> The iPad is a general purpose computer

Let's not go overboard.

------
athoma
Firstly, what kind of name is this. Kindle Fire? please. Also no integrated
email? I agree, it could possibly be added to the amazon "ecosystem", i mean
it is only $300, but still no email? Email messaging is too important today.

~~~
AndrewDucker
This isn't a computing device. It's an Amazon device. The Kindle doesn't do
email either.

------
ctdonath
Video capabilities will be interesting. iPad can play some 3 full movies and
still have battery life to spare.

